
'Jeopardy' host Alex Trebek reveals he has stage 4 pancreatic cancer - aaronbrethorst
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/longtime-jeopardy-host-alex-trebek-reveals-he-has-stage-4-n980266
======
siruncledrew
Damn, that's sad. Alex Trebek is such a wholesome person, and has brought a
ton of entertainment to millions of people with hosting Jeopardy. Stage 4
pancreatic cancer is incredibly hard to treat; it's inspiring Trebek very well
may be using his final days to continue to be a positive influence on the
world and bring joy to people watching him.

------
WheelsAtLarge
How sad. Trebek has been one of the few TV personalities that have been part
of my daily life for most of my adult life. Nothing is forever but somethings
you wish would never end.

Pancreatic cancer is hard to beat but I wish him the best.

------
Waterluvian
I don't think I would recognize Alex on the street anymore. My he's changed.
Wow, 78 years old.

Also it feels weird to see him announce this in his game show host persona.
Maybe that's how he copes or owns his own destiny.

~~~
melling
Maybe it will help bring attention to the disease. We haven't made much
progress. Next week will be 11 years since Randy Pausch testified in front of
Congress.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaD1TsjGR0w](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BaD1TsjGR0w)

As Randy pointed out, there aren't many advocates because people die too fast.

His Last Lecture is definitely worth watching:

[https://www.cmu.edu/randyslecture/](https://www.cmu.edu/randyslecture/)

------
Cheyana
[https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-
arts-29727632](https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-29727632)

